# Looking for plants to suit my tank



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I have an established 30 gallon filled with baby Tiger Barbs. When I started I just had regular gravel, slate rock and fake plants. 
Recently I went to my local LFS and found some Sagittaria Subulata plants to go into the tank just to see what it would look like. What a difference real plants make! I didn't realize how fake the fake stuff looked until I put the real thing in there.

Anyways, I'm looking for some ideas for some plants that are easy to take care of that my TB's wont eat. I just have a regular tank lid light in there which I leave on for about 6-8 hours a day. I would really just like some that you just stick into the gravel and not worry about it. I dont really want to pick up my current gravel and put a special layer underneath or anything.

Any ideas? My LFS is pretty large and has many different plants.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i recently added some Sagittaria Subulata to my tank too...maybe add a couple amazon sword plants - theyre very hardy and look great...also, i would definitely add a piece of driftwood...i bought mine at petco with an anubias plant already attached, which is another hardy plant that doesn't need a lot of light


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Swords, Wisteria, Java ferns, Anubias...don't think your fish will eat them, but could be wrong. Most swords get big but on lower lit tanks they take quite a while to get there.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Amazon swords will get to big for the tank. I would suggest crypts. wood with anubia or java ferns tied to it. Don't have to worry about planting that way. There are some crypts that look a lot like small swords these plants should work with the stock light that you have.


----------

